# The Marx Farmacy



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm starting to pick my veggies daily . I found out I don't like picking green beans . LOL


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Where do you live PM?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL, about your posted age, I learned just a little later, though not much, that pole beans had a lot, a whole lot, going for them, LOL. 

I also learned that zucchini squash could easily solve all hunger problems in the World...if one could stand to eat that much of it, LOL. Okra is about the same, but better tasting to me. 

Nice garden.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I will help pick bro!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Looking good Paul !


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

That's an awesome mess of veggies. Great job, they look fantastic.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Do the ornaments work?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes sir. I don't grow beans but I do grow peas & they are a pain to pick but very tasty. I plant very little squash but not ready yet. I like squash but I can only eat so much of it.
Over the years I learned to plant the basics. Onions are my favs & you can store them for months along with new taters. Maters are great fruit to eat off the vine & you can make salsa & can them till next growing season & I love squetty.
I plant a few watermelons for the birds & the melons are great on our triple digit days. I also do a few lopes for breakfast food.
Then the cucs, I love pickles I only have maybe two jars left. Birds love them too.
Last but not least japs & okra, I can both of these. That is my spring garden line up.
Left out a few bells.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Haha.......I decided at about age 14 or so, having to pick bush beans for my grandma, that $1.29 a pound was a BARGAN at the store!! LOL 

Zucchini and squash, just don't do it for me. I will pass, although they sure make a LOT if you have a few plants....I will throw eggplant in that pile also. 

When I was a kid ~ 5 or so, I didn't like eggplant. Grandma had about 4 plants that made pickup loads of eggplants. Mom would slice it about 3/8" thick, salt pepper and coat in flower/cornmeal, and fry it. Pop told me it was bear steak, and I actually ate quite a bit after that....'til I wised up. Still don't like it!

Later
R3F


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

The older (and maybe wiser) I get, the more I like okra, peas and other good stuff that holds their products up so I don't have to bend over so far to pick. And the higher I want my raised beds and tomato and pepper pots (plastic feed tubs). As is said, too soon old, too late smart!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Great looking produce. It can be a lot of work at times.... but fresh from the garden is wonderful stuff.


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm with Meadowlark about pole beans on a trellis.

I also used to grow two 50ft rows of greens in the spring and in the fall. Enough for me and the rest I'd give away fresh or blanched and frozen. Talk about a back breaker, walking the rows a least once a week and cutting outside leaves off with a scissor. Then you have to rinse twice to remove dirt, haw... but I did love it, I miss my youth.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Sorry I haven't gotten back , but I don't get notifications when y'all post . DBarham , grad Deano , and come see me sometime . The Christmas ornaments worked for me last year , so I did it again . I live in Santa Fe


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

What do the ornaments do?


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

The Christmas ornaments work for me as well, l am a believer. What I use now is styrofoam balls (hobby lobby)dipped in red plastic (tool coating dip)with a stainless wire through the ball, will last for years.


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

You put the on balls on the baskets when the plant is little. You are training the birds around your place that the red fruit is no good. When the real maters start turning red they won't mess with them.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I would rather pick bushels of snap beans than ANY butterbeans....do you have any idea how many butterbeans it takes to make a bushel??


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

wet dreams said:


> I would rather pick bushels of snap beans than ANY butterbeans....do you have any idea how many butterbeans it takes to make a bushel??


Yes, I do they are a pain to mess with but when you cook them with bacon, onions, maters,squash and new potatoes with cornbread their worth the trouble.


----------



## stroop (Jun 27, 2004)

Good job Paul. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

Butter beans and purple hulls grow good on a trellis. Heck, I have tried to grow everything off the ground at one time or another. Even cantaloupes! The older you get vertical gardening is the way to go. T-posts or 5ft-1/2" electrical conduit with concrete wire.


----------



## Milkjug (Apr 12, 2006)

Looking good bud. Time to retire from the 9-5!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Paul Marx said:


> I'm starting to pick my veggies daily . I found out I don't like picking green beans . LOL


Paul,

At the risk of RB and other young wippersnaps LOL at me, take a look at this cart. I absolutely love potatoes and green beans but as you said it gets harder and harder to harvest them.

This little cart is a Godsend for me. Needs to have a little less water in the ground to work best but it is still usable. My wife loves this thing...and I'll admit I do also.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Meadowlark--buggy from Harbor Freight? Let the young'uns LOL. Mrs Joe and I both past 75--any and all help gadgets appreciated! JM


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That's the little buggy I need.I've bought 2 but they don't have steering and your constantly changing course.Talk about back breaking peas and beans always make me think of the old "saying" we're sh_ tting in tall cotton now.I'm know it is suppose to be picking in tall cotton.I bet it was a relief to pick rows 3ft. tall over 1ft. or shorter.


----------

